# I took the best offer for my timeshare in Dublin!



## silentg (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Tuggers!
We are going back to Dublin in 2015! We are adding 6 days in Rome to our trip. So excited! Get to have my cake and eat it too! Thanks for all the offers of exchanges, this was actually the best one for us! We will use our HIVC points thru IHG for the nights in Rome! We were able to book non-stop flights thru Aer Lingus all on one itinerary. Love my timeshares!
TerryC:whoopie:


----------

